# Who is going to Universal's Halloween Horro Nights 2010?



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

Hey everyone!
I was wondering if anyone is planning to go to Universal Studios Halloween Horror Nights this year? I have bought tickets for Sept 26th and will be judging it for myself. Many people have POS & NEG feedback about it so I will give it another try.

I usually go to a different place every year between the 3 local amuesment parks here in Socal. Hope to share many pics and video of this event! So if anyone else is going to go or be there the night of Sept 26th, give me a hollar! I would love to meet a fellow HF member! Thanks!


----------



## Mr_Nobody (Aug 24, 2003)

This will be the first year in 6-7 years that we will not be going to Halloween Horror Nights. There houses and scares have just gotten really repetitious and lacks a certain originality that I like. They fall back on the same type of stuff, and it honestly got to a point where I can go...hey...I remember that stuff from the other house last year. Plus the fact that the drunks have really overtaken that place big time. And the crowds have just gotten horrible. However, you're going early enough in the season that crowds won't be as big of a deal.

Like I said, I've been going for the past 6-7 years and it's been a blast for the most part, but after last year not really having much fun at it, we decided to try Howl-o-Scream in Tampa this year instead.


----------



## Sigmon (Sep 23, 2009)

We have annual passes and have been waiting for it to open. My kids ahave never been and the wife and I went to the one in FLA many years ago. 

We haven't tried Knott's yet, how is that?


----------



## ZMoe (Sep 13, 2010)

I've never been, but may check it out since I have friends from Germany visiting in late October, and I'm sure the'll want to go.


----------



## Gerrard (Aug 29, 2009)

I wish

Been to a couple over the years and I love them. Bit of a trek for me to get there unfortunately!


----------



## Halloween 2012 (Sep 3, 2009)

Youve GOT to go to knotts scary farm, get there right when its dark and hit all the mazes EARLY before they get over crowded, then do some of the slow moving rides, they creep those out. Also, you MUST check out ghost town, if youve never been its well worth it. I use to live in So Cal and have about 18 knotts scary farm seasons under my belt.....


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

Well I went and have a review for those interested at: Halloween Horror Nights 2010


----------

